# Bitin ako sa Phil travelogue mo



## Seb_K

Tagalog: Bitin ako sa Phil travelogue mo

Guys, 

What does that mean?


----------



## moonshine

Hmm...something like "I didn't get enough from your Philippine travelogue."

Bitin = didn't get enough, lacking
ako = I, me
sa = preposition (in this case, from)
mo = your

I hope that helps.


----------



## Seb_K

Ahh ... I do understand!

Salamat po!


----------

